# Custom guitar work for free .



## BASSMAN (Nov 16, 2011)

HI if there is any one hoo would like some custom guitar work done and cant pay $$$$ not a problem I will do it for free i love this site and guitars so just get back to me and I will work on you a one of kind guitar. thx (Bassman) only in us.. unless you pay for shiping...


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 16, 2011)

wait what? go on....


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Nov 16, 2011)

?


----------



## Ishan (Nov 16, 2011)

Wut?


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2011)

Ill take one, ill gladly pay shipping.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Nov 16, 2011)

This sounds too good to be true. Is it?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 16, 2011)

I see absolutely zero point in this.


----------

